# Real quick question



## icemn62 (Jul 14, 2006)

I just grilled some shrimp, and made a galric butter sauce to go with them.  Question, Is it possible to smoke shrimp?  would they come out too rubbery, or can they pick up and cook in the sweet blue?


----------



## willkat98 (Jul 14, 2006)

I have done shrimp in the "hot spot" of my smoker, and have come out okay.  Only took like 20 minutes, and wasn't too rubbery.

But I have also had stuffed and wrapped shrimp smoked, that tasted like ass.

We tried to salvage them by crisping them up on the grill, then adding a raspberry sauce.

Tasted like crispy raspberry ass.

So I have not had great success with shrimp, thats for sure


----------



## bluefrog (Jul 14, 2006)

smoke them wrapped in bacon...yum


----------



## riz9 (Jul 14, 2006)

Willkat98,

Do you have a guess to the temperature of the "hot spot" in your grill when you smoked the shrimp?

Also 20 minutes doesn't seem like enough time to pick up much smoke flavor, how did they taste?


----------



## willkat98 (Jul 14, 2006)

its about 275*, riz

They were less than spectacular

They will the little 16's, and not the jumbo 6's (thats the # per pound in shrimp talk) so they were done quick.

But to me, shrimp is almost flavorless tostart with (same with lobster tail), it pretty much taste like whatever you put on it (butter/lemon, etc)


----------

